# moving cats + dogs



## caz (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi every one, can any one out there help, we are hoping to move to Spain with our dog + cat, we thought we'd like to travel by camper van + take our time.
Has any one travled by ferry, can you recomend a ferry company. We will be heading for Almeria, but would like to see as much of the country as poss on the way.Any info on doing this would be much apprecieted,
Thanks Caz:clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I brought my two dogs over by plane. I couldnt cope with the grief from having them jumping around the car for two days (mine are not very well behaved) LOL

However, I just thought I'd mention that they must have their passports and also if you drive down. you may need to investigate pet friendly hotels, I think they're have been some mentioned on the forum somewhere - not sure where tho. I'll see what I can find

Jo xxxx


----------



## caz (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Jo I'm not sure whether to drive or fly, who did you fly your dogs with? I've got all the passports sorted just waiting to sell my house!
Carol x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

caz said:


> Thanks Jo I'm not sure whether to drive or fly, who did you fly your dogs with? I've got all the passports sorted just waiting to sell my house!
> Carol x



Flying was traumatic too. They had to be put into crates and loaded into the hold of the plane, where they stayed for two hours before the flight and obviously during the flight!!! We had to go to the cargo area at Málaga airport to pick them up and they brought them out on a forklift truck  !!! A least it was over quicker than the drive tho! They got over it in a flash tho. I think I was more traumatised than they were lol

We flew with British airways and we were helped by a shipping company clled Air Supply, who made sure we had all the correct paperwork. I cant remember the cost, 600 pounds a dog I think?????????????????


Jo xxx


----------

